# The Irish... And Who Didn't 'Help' Them Succeed



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.

*The Irish were the first ethnic minority in American cities,* and their history shows the classic pattern of new comers to the urban economy, and society. Starting at the very bottom of the urban occupational ladder, with the men as laborers and the woman as maids. Housing was far worse than urban slums today.                                                                                                                               Thomas Sowell, "Ethnic America," chapter one.

"The French sociologist, Gustave de Beaumont, visited Ireland in 1835 and wrote: "I have seen the Indian in his forests, and the Negro in his chains, and thought, as I contemplated their pitiable condition, that I saw the very extreme of human wretchedness; but I did not then know the condition of unfortunate Ireland...In all countries, more or less, paupers may be discovered*; but an entire nation of paupers* is what was never seen until it was shown in Ireland."  *Slaves in the United States had a greater life expectancy than peasants in Ireland."  The West Awake: Barry Clifford: The Democide Of Ireland In The 1800's*




1.  I wonder if any saw the 2015 film "Black Mass," based on the 2001 book _Black Mass: The True Story of an Unholy Alliance Between the FBI and the Irish Mob  _by Dick Lehr and Gerard O'Neill. Pretty good flic....but couldn't show the depth of the corruption....
So I picked up a copy of Howie Carr's book, "The Brothers Bulger," same topic.

It is the story of arch criminal, serial killer, and gangland boss, 'Whitey' Bulger, and his brother, political boss, Billy Bulger, in Boston.


But, today being Saint Patrick's Day, this is not about Whitey...but about the Irish.
In the tale, Carr recounts *a history of the journey of the Irish*, fighting to succeed in a new land, and doing so on their own.
By that, I mean *without the "help" of the Liberals, as that "help" was applied to African-Americans.*


2. Ann Coulter writes: " It was* the misfortune of black Americans *that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It *could have happened to the Italians,* Germans, Jews or Irish, but *luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived. *


a. In fact, black Americans were doing better in individual pursuits than many immigrants. Barone compared their American journey to the Irish: “Both rise smartly in hierarchies (government bureaucracies, the military) but haven't fared as well in free-market commerce.” http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/941114/archive_013670.htm




3. As to the Bulgers: "Their father, James, was raised in Bosnon's North End, where many of the city's Irish immigrants initially settled,....the Bulgers were poor. As they grew up, all of them, even Whitey, would seek jobs with the government. The Bulgers distrusted all types of private enterprise, perhaps because of a railroad accident in which their father, a third-generation laborer, caught his arm between two boxcars and had to have it amputated.

A straw *boss explained that a one-armed laborer was of no further use and fired him*. The railroad calculated the wages due him- up to the time he had fallen, mangled, to the cinder bed- paid him, and forgot him.

James Bulger Sr.'s predicament was *a common-enough predicament in those days*. Many Irish politicians wee raised in homes where the father was either dead or maimed after an industrial accident.

*At that time, there were no disability pensions, no workman's comp, no doles of any sort. Life insurance was for the wealthy. If you were unable to work, your family was consigned to a life of poverty." *
Carr, Op. Cit.


a. "After the accident, the Bulgers drifted from one apartment to another in Dorchester until 1938, when they heard about a new public housing project in South Boston called Old Colony Harbor, the second such public housing project in the nation." Ibid.



4.* "Permanent, federally funded housing came into being in the United States as a part of Franklin Roosevelt's New Deal. *Title II, Section 202 of the National Industrial Recovery Act, passed June 16, 1933, directed the Public Works Administration (PWA) to develop a program for the "construction, reconstruction, alteration, or repair under public regulation or control of low-cost housing and slum-clearance projects...". 

Led by the Housing Division of the PWA and headed by architect Robert Kohn, the initial, Limited-Dividend Program aimed to provide low-interest loans to public or private groups to fund the construction of low-income housing..... between 1934 and 1937 the Housing Division, now headed by Colonel Horatio B. Hackett, constructed fifty-two housing projects across the United States, as well as Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands. Atlanta's Techwood Homes opened on 1 September 1936 and was the first of the fifty-two opened." Public housing in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Poverty, the open animosity of earlier immigrants....."No Irish Need Apply".....

Sounds familiar.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Well....maybe the Liberals did help the Irish....after all, it was Roosevelt who instituted housing projects.....



5. "*The projects were a boon for the Bulger family*....among the first families to move in. At the time, three children....quickly followed by three more....In the projects, the Bulgers had three bedroom- one for the parents, one for the boys and one for the girls.
It was on the top floor, the third. The rent was $29 a month.



6. There had been Irish in Boston almost since the beginning. But they didn not begin *arriving en masse until the 1840s, when the Irish Potato Famine began.* Between 1850 and 1855, the Irish population of Boston tripled.
Most were from the west, beyond the Pale as it was known. "                                          Carr, Op. Cit.


Blacks came to America about 20 years earlier....*and not as slaves, *but as indentured servants. 
Cheap labor....another similarity between the Irish and blacks.



a. Beyond the Pale: "...the part of Ireland that was directly under the control of the English government in the late Middle Ages. It had been reduced by the late 15th century to an area along the east coast stretching from Dalkey, south of Dublin, to the garrison town ofDundalk.... The term continues to be used in contemporary Irish speech to refer to County Dublin and its commuter towns, generally critically—for example, a government department may be criticised for concentrating its resources on the Pale."                                                                           The Pale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America


*White Cargo: The Forgotten History of Britain’s White Slaves in America*

*




*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Wait.....perhaps the Liberals did help the Irish.....after all Roosevelt was the one who instituted housing projects.....



5. "*The projects were a boon for the Bulger family*....among the first families to move in. At the time, three children....quickly followed by three more....In the projects, the Bulgers had three bedroom- one for the parents, one for the boys and one for the girls.

It was on the top floor, the third. The rent was $29 a month.



6. There had been Irish in Boston almost since the beginning. But they didn not begin *arriving en masse until the 1840s, when the Irish Potato Famine began.* Between 1850 and 1855, the Irish population of Boston tripled.
Most were from the west, beyond the Pale as it was known. "                                          Carr, Op. Cit.


Blacks came to America about 20 years earlier...*.and not as slaves, *but as indentured servants.
 Cheap labor....another similarity between the Irish and blacks.



a. Beyond the Pale: "...the part of Ireland that was directly under the control of the English government in the late Middle Ages. It had been reduced by the late 15th century to an area along the east coast stretching from Dalkey, south of Dublin, to the garrison town of Dundalk.... The term continues to be used in contemporary Irish speech to refer to County Dublin and its commuter towns, generally critically—for example, a government department may be criticised for concentrating its resources on the Pale."                                                                           The Pale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 17, 2016)

Why can't you just say "Happy St Paddy's Day" rw tinfoil girl? 

Instead you pen another one of your zany manifestos


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America
> 
> 
> *White Cargo: The Forgotten History of Britain’s White Slaves in America*
> ...





Have you seen anything in the posts with which you disagree?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America
> ...



Not really, my point is the Irish overcame bigotry and made their way...others seem to have a problem doing that regardless of all the "help" they have been given. It doesn't help the democrats use that very thing for votes, every time I hear a democrat wailing about the plight of the blacks I roll my eyes, they are the ones keeping them down


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> 
> *The Irish were the first ethnic minority in American cities,* and their history shows the classic pattern of new comers to the urban economy, and society. Starting at the very bottom of the urban occupational ladder, with the men as laborers and the woman as maids. Housing was far worse than urban slums today.                                                                                                                               Thomas Sowell, "Ethnic America," chapter one.
> 
> ...



So the Irish race is superior to the black race?  Is that your point?

Or is it just whites in general who are superior to the black race?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America
> 
> 
> *White Cargo: The Forgotten History of Britain’s White Slaves in America*
> ...



The sum total of the creativity of people like you is how many ways you can come up with to disparage black people.


----------



## Manchester (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.



Perhaps if the Irish in Ireland did that then their country wouldn't be a third world armpit.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




I fully intend to document that, and show that, as is the usual case, Liberalism is a failure based on good intentions but a lack of understanding of human nature.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The number one conservative myth.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.


In all fairness to THOSE PEOPLE, there is not a daily barrage and a concerted effort to convince EVERYONE from Ireland that they are VICTIMS of white people. Since, they are of course white people. 

As a result of this strategy (read my signature) the democrats have turned THOSE PEOPLE into a large block of robotic votes. Ironic, how the party of the KKK.....

Oh never mind. The result of a lifetime of a group of people (anyone that is not white especially blacks) being convinced that they are victims is the result of all that we see. 

As a result we have a group of people that are offended if you hint that ALL lives matter. The democrats have really done a number on the blacks in this country. All patronizing racist pieces of shit.


----------



## FJO (Mar 17, 2016)

In my almost forgotten youth, I spent St. Patrick's Day in the tavern, drinking green beer, showing the world how a non-Irish person can drink an Irish person under the table.

I had to put up with the slogan, promoted by those claimed of Irish ancestry: Any person not Irish wish he Hell they were.

My answer to that was: Any person who are Irish wish the Hell they were not.

After all these years and after all the fist fights we are still friends.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Why can't you just say "Happy St Paddy's Day" rw tinfoil girl?
> 
> Instead you pen another one of your zany manifestos


Because it is a political message board! If you don't like it go to your Facebook page and announce it!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Well....maybe the Liberals did help the Irish....after all, it was Roosevelt who instituted housing projects.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great posts this fine day, PoliticalChic.  So little I knew.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...



How's the "refugee" situation in Germany? You clowns have been played


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Because you say it's a myth means nothing, you're constantly spewing shit about things you know little of


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


That lack of government help made my Irish ancestors succeed in the highest sense. I am so proud of us all.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

AquaAthena said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 17, 2016)

BTW, a little off topic here, but if nobody is aware of this, Savannah, GA is probably the best place to be on Saint Patricks Day. At least in this country.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

AquaAthena said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




"That lack of government help made my Irish ancestors succeed...."

I believe it was Nietzsche who said "that which doesn't kill me makes me stronger."
Seems to be the case.



7. Ignored, and tolerated at first, once the Irish filled Boston's slum districts, *the native Protestant "population galvanized into what became known as the Know-Nothing Party."*


Anti-Catholic hatred was palpable.

And* Roosevelt,* who authorized housing projects showed another side in nominating, *as his first Supreme Court Justice, Hugo Black.....virulent anti-Catholic jurist.*...the one who insinuated 'separation of church and state' into the Constitution.



a. The *Know-Nothing (Progressive) movement* arose in response to an influx of migrants, and promised to "purify" American politics *by limiting or ending the influence of Irish Catholics and other immigrants,* thus reflecting nativist and anti-Catholic sentiment.... Mainly active from 1854 to 1856, the movement strove to curb immigration and naturalization, but met with little success. Membership was limited to Protestant men.... In spring 1854, the Know Nothings carried Boston,Salem, and other New England cities. They swept the state of Massachusetts in the fall 1854 elections, their biggest victory."
Know Nothing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





8. "...The avenues out of poverty and into the middle class were few. One was the church. There was always a need for more priests-

Another accepted career path was the police department, though  it didn't pay particularly well.....

There was this "I wanted a job with a suit that didn't come equipped with a chauffeur's cap...." but other than running funeral homes and saloons, virtually no opportunities existed for the Irish in business above the level of clerk. The signs are still sold 'No Irish Need Apply..." 
Carr, Op. Cit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> "No Irish Need Apply".....


Now No Wetbacks, or Sand *******...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "No Irish Need Apply".....
> ...




You Liberals do have a knack of imagining all sorts of things.


Can you show some examples of those signs that you claim are prevalent?

No?


How....unusual.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "No Irish Need Apply".....
> ...



You're catching on...slow but it's progress.


----------



## Manchester (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I work with them as a job, I get to see first hand what suffering they have endured, what horrors they have fled and iy highlights what heartless and evil ***** the people who bang on about them being a swarm of terrorists actually are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Good gawd you're a stupid one, watch that your head doesn't become detached from your body


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



More white Americans get help from the government than do black Americans but people like you NEVER say that the white Americans are being 'held down'.  Why is that?  Other than the obvious reason...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.



What were black Americans given in the era of Irish immigration that the Irish weren't?

Oh, right, other than their freedom from slavery.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

The Irish in early America...






You have to guess which is the Irish one.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...




Watch your language, you fool.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...



Listen very closely, Dumb Deer....I do not take you serious, in fact I think you're a complete moron. I also think you're a left loon but what  irks me the most about you is your awful habit of spewing nonsense and trying to pawn it off as some sort of fact. You lost this argument when you called White Cargo a "myth"...I know better, now run along and try and snow someone else. Oh....and you're a fucking bore


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



LOL Germans...always starting shit and then getting their asses kicked


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The history of black slavery does not disappear just because you dug up a few so-called white slaves somewhere.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Fuck off sewage breath.  Your thread is retarded.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...



Waiting...


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 17, 2016)

My great-grandfather ran a saloon.  Really.  He was set up in business by his union after a mill (cotton) accident left him with an unusable hand.  When he was doling out his things as death (at a very old age) he gave his son, my grandfather, a sign from the front of the saloon:

*NO dogs or Irish*​
In that New England city the Irish had been brought in by the shipload to break a strike.  Though in today's terms we'd call them "victims" themselves, they were ostracized for being there.  Yes, that sort of immigration was legal at the time.

Somewhere along the line the sign got thrown out.

Probably just as well as my wife is 1/2 Irish.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Slaves in the United States had a greater life expectancy than peasants in Ireland."  The West Awake: Barry Clifford: The Democide Of Ireland In The 1800's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's your classic racism.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> My great-grandfather ran a saloon.  Really.  He was set up in business by his union after a mill (cotton) accident left him with an unusable hand.  When he was doling out his things as death (at a very old age) he gave his son, my grandfather, a sign from the front of the saloon:
> 
> *NO dogs or Irish*​
> Somewhere along the line it got thrown out.
> ...



Did we need to pass federal legislation to end discrimination against the Irish?


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 17, 2016)

In fact there was no federal legislation.  

All it took was sheer volume.

When the Irish became the majority of the wage-earners in that part of the country it was they who snapped the whip.

Until they (the Irish mill hands) went on strike and Portuguese were imported to take their jobs and the cycle repeated.


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.



I live in Mass.  Do you want the real story of the Irish?

Cliff notes :  other minorities took their place on the shit list .  And once the Irish were in power , they were just as bad as those who discriminated against them .

Oh . And you can hide "irish ness". Many irish changed their names to avoid discrimination.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Arguably, *conditions for the Irish were worse than that of black Americans.*


9. The living conditions was readily conducive to violence, alcoholism, and crime. And the native population quickly moved out of neighborhoods en masse as the immigrants moved in. They were characterized as drunkards, brawlers, and incompetents.


a. “The first blacks to move into Harlem were middle-class Negroes who left the black enclave in mid-Manhattan around the turn of the century to get away from the Irish living nearby.”  
Thomas Sowell, “Ethnic America,” p.39.


b. The Irish had similar relations with the Scotch-Irish, the Germans, the Italians, and the Jews.  
Wittke, “The Irish in America,” p. 1183,189,190.


c. Their average life expectancy was forty years, thus the 19th century observation, “you seldom see a gray-haired Irishman.”





Here is where the "help" by Liberals differed in the course of the Irish population's success:

*For the Irish, their success took over a century *before equality was achieved in income, IQ, occupations, and other socioeconomic indicia.
Note: social acceptance came slowly, and followed achievements, rather than being a precondition.


In short.....said "help" by Liberals  retarded the social mobility of African-Americans.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> 
> *The Irish were the first ethnic minority in American cities,* and their history shows the classic pattern of new comers to the urban economy, and society. Starting at the very bottom of the urban occupational ladder, with the men as laborers and the woman as maids. Housing was far worse than urban slums today.                                                                                                                               Thomas Sowell, "Ethnic America," chapter one.
> 
> ...


The black immigrant experience was different from Italian, German, Jewish, Irish, and almost every other immigrant group.

The difference was their family units were eliminated.

All those other groups retained and strengthened their family units, and it made all the difference.

What we saw in California through the late 80's and 90's with Cambodian refugees, who came from a war torn environment, is that they had crime/gang/domestic problems that none of the other Asian immigrant groups had.


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

What history shows us is that white people are SO racist that they even do it to Themsleves !  It's like racism is in their DNA !


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> In fact there was no federal legislation.
> 
> All it took was sheer volume.
> 
> ...



So you concede that the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was not some sort of special undeserved favoritism for black Americans.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

I guess this is just one more PolticalChic attack on liberal Democrat John F. Kennedy.  think about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> What history shows us is that white people are SO racist that they even do it to Themsleves !  It's like racism is in their DNA !




Oh, no!

Another simpleton Liberal.

Racism! Racism!



1.  "I grew up in segregation," says _New York Times_ best-selling conservative author Shelby Steele, "so I really know what racism is. I went to a segregated school. I bow to no one in my knowledge of racism, which is one of the reasons why I say white privilege is not a problem....Racism is about eighteenth on a list of problems black America faces." --Angela McGlowan, “Bamboozled: How Americans Are Being Exploited By The Lies of The Liberal Agenda,” P.38-39




2. And the reason Liberals hate Ann Coulter....she nails you professional whiners:

Thrilled with their role as ‘white friend-of-the-blacks,’ many found that they could actually make a living at it! The part requires *sneering at nonexistent racists, *and memorizing one line:
“Goddam it, this may cost me my career but I’m going to speak up for racial equality and let the chips fall where they may!”


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

lol, if slavery was so great for blacks, as PC keeps insisting with cut and pastes that slyly suggest the same,

maybe we should institute slavery for poor white people...you know...

give them a chance to reap the benefits of enslavement and help them catch up with the black people.


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > What history shows us is that white people are SO racist that they even do it to Themsleves !  It's like racism is in their DNA !
> ...




Uhhhhh YOU started this thread.  It's about racism.

Who's the simpleton ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




No it isn't.

It's about Liberals messing up.

And....if you missed my point....you're the simpleton: all you can do is bloviate about imaginary 'racism.'


Here's why:

1. '*Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.*
The black vote has become important enough to the Democratic party that a small drop in support could make a big difference.

in the 1992 election, 13 percent of the Democratic vote came from black voters. In 2014, it was 23 percent.

If there'd been a one-point swing from Obama to McCain in North Carolina in 2008, McCain would have won the state. And if the black vote in Florida and Ohio in 2012 had been as strong for the Republicans as it was in 2004 -- in the pre-Obama era -- Romney would have won both."
Democrats are heavily dependent on the black vote. That’s an opportunity for the GOP.


2. "...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:

- At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.

- At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.

- At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.

- At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.

I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet


And this is why t*he party of slavery, segregation and second-class citizenship for minorities *suddenly....after blocking every civil rights bill.....*including every anti-lynching bills..*..suddenly saw the light in 1964.


Now...post how you have learned the truth...and you'll be on the road to not being a simpleton.



BTW.....I taught you this....too, didn't I:
* Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "*...annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." http://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/with-gdp-downgrade-obama-growth-gap-expands/

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. "..*..first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."* Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire



I can't hear you!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America
> 
> 
> *White Cargo: The Forgotten History of Britain’s White Slaves in America*
> ...



Just Google "Irish and New Basin Street Canal"

It's deplorable.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

10. "*When the Irish began arriving in the 1840s, they brought with them no native entrepreneurial skills.* They were subsistence farmers in a one-crop economy. Generations after the potato blight, successful businessmen like Joseph P. Kennedy were few and far between.....

This was the world into which Billy and Whitey [Bulger] were born-  a clannish, suspicious society that viewed success as somehow un-Catholic, un-Irish. ...Those who dreamed of rising above their station were derided as 'two-toilet Irish."
Carr, Op. Cit.

a. Two-toilet Irish: Slang for "white-trash with high class attitudes."

b. And another cultural similarity found in some immigrnt groups:
".... rising above their station were derided..." When crabs are caught they are put in a pot withouth a cover.....because any that attempt to climb out are pulled back by other crabbs  ":...African American posses that crab barell business mentality..."  The Crab Barrel Business Mentality of African Americans [Archive]  - iZania Black Networking Community





11.  Ann Coulter writes: " It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."


In so many ways one can find similar experience in Howie Carr's description of the Irish immigrant, to that of black Americans.


That last comment....other Irish putting down those who aspired to a better life, echoes this similarity....


"Here we go again. *A black woman (see photo at right) has articulately battled the idea that using standard English is "acting white"* in avideo that has gone viral of late, andJamelle Bouie at Slatehas called her out for propagating a myth that black students devalue school. In the eighties, (black) anthropologist John Ogbuwith Signithia Fordham argued that *black kids underperform in school partly because those who behave scholarly are teased as being "white,"* such that often fitting in means letting one's grades slip. And indeed, legions of nerdy black kids are familiar with black peers saying "Why are you working so hard on that school stuff? You think you're white?"  'Acting White' Remains a Barrier for Black Education


In an earlier book, "Losing the Race," McWhorter tells of a similar incident in his life.




*What was the significant difference in the Irish experience? They didn't have Liberals "helping"....so they did it themselves.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...



LOL Sit down Mr Seuss, you've never been right about a damn thing


----------



## whitehall (Mar 17, 2016)

There is still residual hatred for the British among hard core Irish descendants. From the Roman times to the end of the 19th century the landlord British treated the Irish as a sub species. After the British starved them out during the potato famine, the Irish that emigrated to the U.S. were used as cannon fodder in the Civil War. Far from becoming bitter the Irish overcame hostility and abuse and racism. The myth of the fighting drunken Irish still persists even in the unofficial logo of the Notre Dame football program. (the fighting Irish)  even though most of the team is Black.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ann Coulter writes...



First off Ann Coulter is a hack pulp writer.

Secondly, it was of great advantage to Irish immigrants that their Brythonic brethren had been represented in seats of power by the time great waves came here as refugees of the famine--casual discrimination, and economic hardship notwithstanding.  They were able to assimilate with relative ease.

Andrew Jackson's parents were immigrants from that land, after all.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

whitehall said:


> There is still residual hatred for the British among hard core Irish descendants. From the Roman times to the end of the 19th century the landlord British treated the Irish as a sub species. After the British starved them out during the potato famine, the Irish that emigrated to the U.S. were used as cannon fodder in the Civil War. Far from becoming bitter the Irish overcame hostility and abuse and racism. The myth of the fighting drunken Irish still persists even in the unofficial logo of the Notre Dame football program. (the fighting Irish)  even though most of the team is Black.



Until my Grandfather died he called British, black and tans, he despised the British


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



More of your cut n place lies .

I already proved to you the 3% Gdp thing is a lie .

By the way .  The Irish in the U.S. are liberals .  You think when they unionized it was the conservatives helping them out ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter writes...
> ...




1. How would you know? You've never read any of her scholarly best sellers.....
With all that hot air....you should change your avi to 'The Hindenburg'

2. "They were able to assimilate with relative ease."
Strike two.



They rose slowly….over generations. Their first successes were in politics. It started in the mid-19th century, and within a few decades, they became dominant in big city “machines” in Boston, New York, and other metropolitan areas.
And while this brought prosperity and prominence to a few,* it had little impact on the lives of most Irish-Americans. In the 1890’s most of the men were still laborers, and the women, domestics.                                                                                                                                                      *

How about the Kennedys? The first arrived in 1848, a laborer. He lived and he died a laborer.                                                                                                        Edward Banfield, “The Unheavenly City,” p. 58.
But- his son was successful enough to send the grandson to college. That grandson was Joseph P. Kennedy, and he made a fortune that enabled the great-grandsons to achieve …a certain level of success in politics.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

For the Irish, their success took over a century before equality was achieved in income, IQ, occupations, and other socioeconomic indicia.                                                                 
Note: social acceptance came slowly, and followed achievements, rather than being a precondition.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



ROFLMAO


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...





Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




Sooo happy you said that.....now I can rub your face in it again:

1. "..*..first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."*Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire

That was CNN stating that.

2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




United States GDP Annual Growth Rate | 1948-2016 | Data | Chart | Calendar





 3. "On Friday, the Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) reported that 2015 U.S. real GDP (RGDP) growth was 2.38%. No matter what revisions are subsequently made, 2015 will have been the tenth year in a row that RGDP growth came in at under 3.0%. The longest previous such run in U.S. economic history was only four years, and the last time that this happened was during the Great Depression (1930 - 1933). 
Barack Obama's Sad Record on Economic Growth | RealClearMarkets

4. (CNSNews.com) - The United States has now gone a record 10 straight years without 3 percent growth in real Gross Domestic Product, according to data released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis.

The BEA has calculated GDP for each year going back to 1929 and it has calculated the inflation-adjusted annual change in GDP (in constant 2009 dollars) from 1930 forward.

In the 85 years for which BEA has calculated the annual change in real GDP there is only one ten-year stretch—2006 through 2015—when the annual growth in real GDP never hit 3 percent. During the last ten years, real annual growth in GDP peaked in 2006 at 2.7 percent. It has never been that high again, according to the BEA.

U.S. Has Record 10th Straight Year Without 3% Growth in GDP






Speak up , simpleton.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

It hasn't been easy for the Irish.....but, without any of that vaunted Liberal 'help,' this is the current state of their financial condition:


12.* Median income of almost $60.*
The median income for households headed by an Irish-American came in at $59,220, higher than the national median of*$51,371*. In addition, 7.4 percent of family households of Irish ancestry were in poverty, lower than the rate of 11.8 percent for all Americans.
*Top ten facts on Irish Americans from the US Census Bureau*
www.*irish*central.com/.../Top-ten-facts-on-*Irish*-*Americans*-from-the-US-Ce...




The Census Bureau estimated real median household income at*$53,657*for 2014 and *$54,462*in 2013. Household income varies by race, with Asians the highest in 2014 at over $74,000 and *African Americans the lowest around $35,000.
Household income in the United States - Wikipedia, the free ...*
https://en.wikipedia.org/.../*Household*_*income*_in_the_United_St...
Wikipedia

I contend that without Liberals.....it would be twice that.


The colloquial use of “poverty” implies a material deprivation, which hardly exists. But this is not to say that a poverty of social conditions does not exist, and this cannot be remedied with money. In fact, the root cause of this poverty is the perverse, counterproductive incentives arising from the welfare system itself.
Charles Murray’s “Losing Ground” documented this effect using social indicators such as work, marriage, legitimacy, crime, and alcohol and drug abuse, and showing how *the massive increase in government welfare programs worsened the problem.*



13. Liberals/Democrats should heed this lesson:


"* In fact, since  President Obama took office, federal welfare spending has increased by 41 percent, more than $193 billion per year. Despite this government largess, more than 46 million Americans continue to live in poverty. Despite nearly $15 trillion in total welfare spending since Lyndon  Johnson declared war on poverty in 1964, the poverty rate is perilously close to where we began more than 40 years ago.*


*Throwing money at the problem has neither  reduced poverty nor made the poor self-sufficient."  *Scribd


----------



## Manchester (Mar 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And you're a rude and disgusting hateful bigoted one.  Watch someone in real life doesn't see the person who posts on here as they'll probably do something deservedly very nasty you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...




Yawn....go play


----------



## gipper (Mar 17, 2016)

whitehall said:


> There is still residual hatred for the British among hard core Irish descendants. From the Roman times to the end of the 19th century the landlord British treated the Irish as a sub species. After the British starved them out during the potato famine, the Irish that emigrated to the U.S. were used as cannon fodder in the Civil War. Far from becoming bitter the Irish overcame hostility and abuse and racism. The myth of the fighting drunken Irish still persists even in the unofficial logo of the Notre Dame football program. (the fighting Irish)  even though most of the team is Black.


The Irish certainly were cannon fodder for Dishonest Abe's unjust war and casualty rates were high.  If I remember right, casualty rates in some battles approached 50% for Irish American units.

My father who was an Irish American, was drafted into FDR's War at 18 years of age.  He was sent to England to help the stupid Limeys beat the Hun.  He use to say that he and many others like him, disliked helping the Limeys. 

The hatred of the Limey dies hard for the Irish.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ya really think so! Or is that because you belong to this drunken ethnic group.
Nothing but drunks and wife beaters.

"the donald" right in your face.




SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.


----------



## Manchester (Mar 17, 2016)

gipper said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > There is still residual hatred for the British among hard core Irish descendants. From the Roman times to the end of the 19th century the landlord British treated the Irish as a sub species. After the British starved them out during the potato famine, the Irish that emigrated to the U.S. were used as cannon fodder in the Civil War. Far from becoming bitter the Irish overcame hostility and abuse and racism. The myth of the fighting drunken Irish still persists even in the unofficial logo of the Notre Dame football program. (the fighting Irish)  even though most of the team is Black.
> ...



"My dad was a racist."  Hardly a suprise but it's not often quite so bluntly stated.  Kudos for honesty.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> So you concede that the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was not some sort of special undeserved favoritism for black Americans.



No.

Now fuck off with the ASSumptions, asshole.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...



You mean the third world armpit that has one of the highest GDP per captia in the world. Ireland has a third of the there population living under the poverty line compared the US... They are also higher educated in all facets of education...

Oh they are they also ranked of having more economic freedom than the US...


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



News flash; the Guilded Age was a shit time for everyone but the rich. Try reading some real history for a change.


----------



## Timmy (Mar 17, 2016)

Look at major irish populations .  New York, Chicago, Boston .

Heavy liberal areas .


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Look at major irish populations .  New York, Chicago, Boston .
> 
> Heavy liberal areas .



Sad but true.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Look at major irish populations .  New York, Chicago, Boston .
> ...



Boston is about 30% conservative....roughly 50% liberal. Dr Seuss needs to provide some hard date the Irish vote left


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





1. Here's the difference:
*Best Answer:* The gross domestic product (GDP) or gross domestic income (GDI) is one of the measures of national income and output for a given country's economy. GDP is defined as the total market value of all final goods and services produced within the country in a given period of time (usually a calendar year). It is also considered the sum of a value added at every stage of production (the intermediate stages) of all final goods and services produced within a country in a given period of time, and it is given a money value.

The most common approach to measuring and understanding GDP is the expenditure method:

GDP = consumption + gross investment + government spending + (exports − imports), or,
GDP = C + I + G + (X-M).

Real GDP

Real GDP is a macroeconomic measure of the size of an economy adjusted for price changes and inflation.

Real GDP measures the output of final goods and services produced, and incomes earned at constant prices. Real GDP = [(Nominal GDP)/(GDP deflator)] x 100

Real GDP for a given year is the given year's nominal GDP stated in the based-year price level. Real GDP growth on an annual basis is the nominal and abnormal GDP growth rate adjusted for inflation and expressed as a percentage.

Because Real GDP is adjusted for changes in prices and inflation throughout the year, it can be thought of in terms of 'purchasing power.'

Real GDP per Capita reflects GDP purchasing power of each individual in the economy.

Real GDP per capita is found by dividing real GDP by the size of the population.

Economic growth

Economic growth is the increase in the amount of the goods and services produced by an economy over time. It is conventionally measured as the percent rate of increase in real gross domestic product, or real GDP. Growth is usually calculated in real terms, i.e. inflation-adjusted terms, in order to net out the effect of inflation on the price of the goods and services produced. In economics, "economic growth" or "economic growth theory" typically refers to growth of potential output, i.e., production at "full employment," which is caused by growth in aggregate demand or observed output.

As an area of study, economic growth is generally distinguished from development economics. The former is primarily the study of how rich countries can advance their economies. The latter is the study of how poor countries can catch up with rich ones.

As economic growth is measured as the annual percent change of gross domestic product (GDP), it has all the advantages and drawbacks of that measure.
Real GDP growth is GDP growth adjusted for price changes. Calculating real prices allows economists to determine if production increased or decreased, regardless of changes in the purchasing power of the currency. 
what is GDP? How are they calculated? what are the items considered for GDP?



2. *Here's what you were looking for:*

2009: -2.8%
2010: 2.5%
2011: 1.6%
2012: 2.2%
2013: 1.5%
2014: 2.4%
2015: 2.4%

3. Hence: 
Obama: "...*.first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."*Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire


QED......never doubt me.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...





1. I teach you real history every day.

2. And something else you should learn from me: I never use vulgarity.
But, then.....I'm not a Liberal/


----------



## gipper (Mar 17, 2016)

Manchester said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Limey's are a race....really?


----------



## Manchester (Mar 17, 2016)

gipper said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Or maybe he got a punch in his mouth for being racist and that's why he hated us.  


Revealed: How Britons welcomed black soldiers during WWII, and fought alongside them against racist GIs


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Read the book White Cargo, it will tell you everything you need to know about the plight of the Irish in America
> ...



She didn't disparage black people, douche bag.  She disparaged liberalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





To be fair.....Liberalism does quite an adequate job of disparaging itself.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Your streak of being wrong about everything is unbroken.

Since you want no laws, slavery would become the right of anyone with the power to obtain and keep slaves.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2016)

More white victimization by PC


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> More whire victimization by PC





영어로 말 해주세요


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the issue under discussion?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



What help did blacks get that the Irish didn't get during the peak times of Irish emigration to the US?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > More whire victimization by PC
> ...



Sounds interesting but I think dog meat is supposed to be thoroughly cooked.  

The parasites, you know...


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Welfare, Food Stamps, Affirmative Action, Scholarships and thousands of government programs designed specifically to help blacks.

Any questions?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 17, 2016)

One extremely large factor that the lying "chic" doesn't say is that the Irish were never held up the slavery standard.
Next!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



None of that happened during the time I specified.  More whites are on welfare and food stamps than blacks.

You cannot list a thousand programs exclusive to blacks.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

You want to know what really helped the Irish back in the 19th to 20th century era?

 The labor movement.

Fought against by conservatives every step of the way.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That's right, the Irish never received any of those benefits.  That's why they aren't wallowing in the ghetto stuck on the welfare plantation.

You're nit picking at minutiae.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> You want to know what really helped the Irish back in the 19th to 20th century era?
> 
> The labor movement.
> 
> Fought against by conservatives every step of the way.



Wrong.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > You want to know what really helped the Irish back in the 19th to 20th century era?
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Prove the labor movement did anything for the Irish.  Prove it did anything for workers in general.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

Jimmy Rabbite explains what the vapor head PC will never understand:


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Outlawed child labor.  That's one.  Now you tell us why legal child labor is a good thing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



It's far preferable to the alternative, which was starvation.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Where is the mass starvation in America today?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



in the 1800s, not having children work mean that millions of them would have starved.  The only thing that made it possible to end child labor is the vast increase in productivity created by inventors and entrepreneurs.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



How about the Liberal Myth that Blacks were snatched up in Africa by a bunch of fat white guys and taken to America to be slaves vs. the reality that the Blacks sold as slaves were sold by Blacks and that same Blacks engaging in the same practice today.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

LeftofLeft said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What does that prove?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 17, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Child labor was banned because children were being paid less.

You never cease to amaze.  Now you want to bring back child labor.  Should we get rid of age of consent laws too?

Oh wait, yes you support that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



It does't matter what the politicians who banned it claimed their motive was.  The bottom line is that before our economy reached a certain level of productivity, children had to work or they would starve. Their parents simply couldn't earn enough to feed them.

Did I say I wanted to bring back child labor?  The fact is, child labor is still here.  Children work on farms all over America, and many of them work in the family business.  In most of the world, child labor is still the norm.  I don't see American leftists doing anything to end it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> One extremely large factor that the lying "chic" doesn't say is that the Irish were never held up the slavery standard.
> Next!




Imagine....if only you could actually construct an articulate sentence in the English language!

Just imagine.


But....that would presume that you weren't a government school grad....and therefore wouldn't be a boilerplate Liberal.


And...by the way, I never lie. That's why you couldn't find any example of me doing so.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





Whether or not the Irish and other groups did or didn't receive any of those emoluments, they certainly weren't coddled in the way African-Americans have been, right down to the law being applied in special ways to this group by Liberals/Democrats who need their votes, the the following are true:

1. What we obtain too cheaply we esteem too lightly. 
Thom. Paine

We respect what we actually work for, and earn.


2.‘Welfare’ as a wholly owned subsidiary of the government, and its main result is the incentivizing of *a disrespect for oneself, and for the entity that provides the welfare.* As more folks in a poor neighborhood languish with little or no work, entire local culture begins to change: daily work is no longer the expected social norm. Extended periods of hanging around the neighborhood, neither working nor going to school becoming more and more socially acceptable.
Peter Ferrara

3. Justice means choice. The choice must be by recourse and devotion to laws made impartially,*without respect to individuals, and applied impartially.*
David Mamet


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> ...


I think its whites in general, we know how to get ID cards.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I guess it's quite an advancement on the Right that you people have managed to mainstream racism back into your population.

It's kind of like when school systems manage to mainstream their retards into the general classroom structure and end the stigma of 'special' classes.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Oh my yes the coddling.

During the potato famine migration of the Irish to the US,  blacks in America were being coddled as slaves.

While the Irish were occasionally being turned away for jobs, blacks enjoyed full employment as slaves!

And don't forget the Irish suffering in the South for 100 years under that system, what was it called?

Oh yeah,  Jamie O'Crow!  terrible suffering.

Coddling the black people.  Fuck you.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Im sorry, I have failed to keep up on all the lefts talking points.
 Im really not sure what you are getting at. Are IDs racist?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



I was responding to your proclamation that the white race is superior to the black race.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Thats what the left keeps telling us.
 the blacks have to have reduced grades to get into college or the military, have to have preference in jobs, because of them wording like, "or able to learn, or Trainable" have replaced actual knowledge in the work force.
 Cant require IDs because they dont seem to know how to get them. Overlook their crimes because they dont understand society.
 The left is the side that is making the whites appear to be superior, You might want to talk to your handlers about that.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, if slavery was so great for blacks, as PC keeps insisting with cut and pastes that slyly suggest the same,
> 
> maybe we should institute slavery for poor white people...you know...
> 
> give them a chance to reap the benefits of enslavement and help them catch up with the black people.


lol I know right? 

That's our PoliticalSpice


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2016)

America will always be held back whilst its attitude to race is so screwed up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 18, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> America will always be held back whilst its attitude to race is so screwed up.



Held back? That may be the dumbest post of the year


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> America will always be held back whilst its attitude to race is so screwed up.


I agree. And the sooner the left stop using race as a tool, and stops keeping minorities in poverty all for the sake of a vote, the quicker America will be able to move forward.
As long as the left continues to instill the notion to blacks that they are inferior and will never be able to live without the government handouts, the racial problems will continue to exist.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > America will always be held back whilst its attitude to race is so screwed up.
> ...



What good came out of Jim Crow?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

The Irish voted Dem well into the 1970s from the very first days they could vote in America.

They were heavy in the labor movement.

They were anti-war in WWI because our ally was Great Britain.

They opposed busing in Boston during the 1970s.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The ability to use it to get more free shit and set asides for the next 600 years?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Irish voted Dem well into the 1970s from the very first days they could vote in America.
> 
> They were heavy in the labor movement.
> 
> ...


you have to admit that bussing was a very bad and unfair practice.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > America will always be held back whilst its attitude to race is so screwed up.
> ...



Hey!  Did you pose for this picture or did someone just draw it from memory?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



There is very little government help, relatively speaking, that is available to black Americans that isn't also available to white Americans.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Prove me wrong.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


prove me wrong


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Appalachia is full of poor folks of Irish descent getting all kinds of government assistance.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Medicaid is not restricted to blacks.  Food stamps are not restricted to blacks.  Heat,energy, housing assistance, not restricted to blacks, affirmative action is not restricted to blacks, earned income credit not restricted to blacks.  Tuition assistance is not restricted to blacks.

Now you do your blacks-only ones.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

That is all you have and you still don't have that. Commenting on someones ability to make a point.
Its to bad you really are not as intelligent as you profess to be, because those  that look down on others, like you, know less than anyone
You have no idea what a  lie is because you only lie. 
One has to know the opposite to know the difference.
Your stupidity precedes you.




PoliticalChic said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > One extremely large factor that the lying "chic" doesn't say is that the Irish were never held up the slavery standard.
> ...


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


really. 
 how many democrat run cities are overloade with blacks getting free stuff.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Why don't you research to find out the states that have the most citizens on average that are receiving welfare.
Then check to see the party affiliation of their Governor and their state legislature, then get back to us.




Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I thought you RWnuts said the government doesn't create jobs.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> That is all you have and you still don't have that. Commenting on someones ability to make a point.
> Its to bad you really are not as intelligent as you profess to be, because those  that look down on others, like you, know less than anyone
> You have no idea what a  lie is because you only lie.
> One has to know the opposite to know the difference.
> ...




1. "That is all you have and you still don't have that. Commenting on someones ability to make a point."
Now....see....my tough love approach actually forced you to provide a cogent sentence!
I knew you could do it.



2."Its to bad you really are not as intelligent as you profess to be,...."
Can we leave it at this....I'm somewhere between you and intelligent.



3. "....You have no idea what a lie is because you only lie."
I never lie. And, the proof is that you were unable to provide any exmple of me doing so. 


Now....write soon and I'll give you another lesson.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Such the fool  who thinks they rise above all
See the fingers pointing at you.




PoliticalChic said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > That is all you have and you still don't have that. Commenting on someones ability to make a point.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> Why don't you research to find out the states that have the most citizens on average that are receiving welfare.
> Then check to see the party affiliation of their Governor and their state legislature, then get back to us.
> 
> 
> ...





1. DEMOCRAT LEADERSHIP!

Detroit, MI (1st on the poverty rate list) hasn’t elected
a Republican mayor since 1961;

Buffalo, NY (2nd) hasn’t elected one since 1954;

Cincinnati, OH (3rd)… since 1984;

Cleveland, OH (4th)… since 1989;

Miami, FL (5th) has never had a Republican Mayor; (*_*Miami currently has a Republican Mayor (Tomas Regalado)*_

St. Louis, MO (6th)…. since 1949;

El Paso, TX (7th) has never had a Republican Mayor;

Milwaukee, WI (8th)… since 1908;

Philadelphia, PA (9th)… since 1952;

Newark, NJ (10th)… since 1907.
Top 10 Poorest Cities run by Democrats

The cities with populations over 200,000 ranked as the mostdangerousare: 

1.  Detroit, MI - Mayor Mike Duggan - DEMOCRAT

2.  Oakland, CA - Mayor Jean Quan - DEMOCRAT

3.  Memphis, TN - Mayor A C Wharton - DEMOCRAT

4.  St. Louis, MO - Mayor Francis G. Slay - DEMOCRAT

5.  Cleveland, OH - Mayor Frank G. Jackson - DEMOCRAT

6.  Baltimore, MD - Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake - DEMOCRAT

7.  Milwaukee, WI - Mayor Tom Barrett - DEMOCRAT

8.  Birmingham, AL - Mayor William A. Bell - DEMOCRAT

9.  Newark, NJ - Mayor Ras Baraka - DEMOCRAT

10.  Kansas City, MO - Mayor Sly James - Independent (but probably a DEMOCRAT) Democrats Run The Highest Crime Cities in America




See.....I never lie: I promised you another lesson....and I provided same.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you research to find out the states that have the most citizens on average that are receiving welfare.
> ...



Richest cities in America,

San Franciso CA, San Jose CA.

Republican?  I don't think so.

Poorest counties in the US?  Almost all in red states.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> 
> *The Irish were the first ethnic minority in American cities,* and their history shows the classic pattern of new comers to the urban economy, and society. Starting at the very bottom of the urban occupational ladder, with the men as laborers and the woman as maids. Housing was far worse than urban slums today.                                                                                                                               Thomas Sowell, "Ethnic America," chapter one.



And the Irish-Americans were pro-union, pro worker's rights, and ran the Democratic party.  

And haven't you extolled the virtues of Anglo-Saxon Christianity (meaning Protestant) which is decidedly NOT the Irish?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Once again, it shows the stupid arrogance of someone like "chick" , because they have an inferiority complex.
Hence, their ignorance and stupidity shines a light on them.




pinqy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> ...


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.



the irish weren't defined by the color of their skin or enslaved or forced to come here or segregated by law.

you're welcome


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...


and the blacks today are here by choice. There are flights leaving all day every day.
 so why after all this time are they still unable to make anything of themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

pinqy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> ...




And the Know-Nothing Party was the Progressive Party of the era.....virulently anti-Catholic.....exactly what FDR's very first pick for the Supreme Court was....a KKKer who hated Catholics and corrupted the Constitution.

Touché


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> Once again, it shows the stupid arrogance of someone like "chick" , because they have an inferiority complex.
> Hence, their ignorance and stupidity shines a light on them.
> 
> 
> ...




Ooo, look....I've reduced you to psychobabble!

You really imagine (I almost said 'think') I have an inferiority complex???

Really?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.
> ...





Gee....without your support, I don't know what our poor African-Americans would sink to.
They sure are lucky to have you on their side.....



I'm one of those silly folks that believe they are perfectly capable of achieving without skin-color rules.


“Like members of outsider groups before and since, this African-American elite considered education to be the key to full citizenship. They also embraced values of character and responsibility….Gains in terms of entrepreneurship, finding a trade, finding a profession, setting down roots, buying property, and feeling they were at last becoming a genuine part of city life. They would refer to ‘color-phobia’ as ‘fast disappearing in our city.’…Peterson's great grandfather owned a pharmacy in a largely Irish neighborhood.”                                                "Black Gotham," by University of Maryland Professor Carla Peterson.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Hardly

Know Nothings were as conservative as you could get
Anti-Catholic, anti Immigration


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

pinqy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> ...



I think PC's thread was meant to be high praise for the Kennedys.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...





You post...and I prove you wrong....that's pretty much the Liberal- conservative pattern.

"...the party also distinguished itself by its opposition to slavery, support for an expansion of the rights of women, regulation of industry, and support of measures designed to improve the status of working people."
Stephen Taylor, "Progressive Nativism: The Know-Nothing Party in Massachusetts" _Historical Journal of Massachusetts_ (2000) 28#2 pp 167-84


You must be sooooo embarrassed, huh?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Liberals don't have the capacity to be embarrassed. When proven wrong they just claim you proved nothing, then the call you racist and try to use it to somehow get more free stuff as compensation


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The Know Nothings were 99% anti-immigrant and anti-Catholic. Nobody joined the Know Nothings because they wanted to see women vote

What we would call a Trump voter today


----------



## Valerie (Mar 18, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work.
> 
> 
> Unlike *a certain other faction *that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and *STILL can't make anything of themselves*.




  you mean like achieving the American presidency...?


List of African-American United States Senators - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_
The United States Senate has had nine African-American elected or appointed office holders.[1] The United States Senate is the upper house of the bicameral United States Congress, which is the legislative branch of the federal government of the United States. No African American served in the elective office before the ratification in 1870 of the Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution. The Fifteenth Amendment prohibits the federal government and state governments from denying any citizen the right to vote because of that citizen's race, color, or previous condition of servitude. Of the nine senators, five were popularly elected (including one that previously had been appointed by his state's governor), two were elected by the state legislature prior to the ratification of the Seventeenth Amendment to the United States Constitution in 1913 (which provides for the direct election of U.S. Senators by the people of each state), and two were appointed by a state Governor. The 113th United States Congress (2013–15) marked the first time that two African Americans served concurrently in the Senate.[2]_


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.


When us Irish we pullin' up those boot straps during Boss Tweed, we were not coming from a life as a full time slave....No city in the USA had a majority led black party that held power...Why, even the Irish didn't like the blacks socially...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



FDR never appointed a KKK member.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Let's ask an Irish-American of great renown about this:

JFK’s 1963 Race Speech Made Him an African-American Icon


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish voted Dem well into the 1970s from the very first days they could vote in America.
> ...


Even if so, it was greatly outweighed by the racial hatred displayed by the protesters.  As a result, many of the Irish began voting GOP in Massachusetts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

White Appalachia has been receiving tremendous help since the FDR days.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I think the opposition to what bussing was doing would have been well called for. Don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Busing did what it was intended to do...integrate the schools


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


You agree that racial hatred drove some of the Irish-Americans in Mass to the ar right wing of the GOP.  That's a start.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


bussing took kids from decent schools that were paid for by the local taxes and sent them to crap schools.
 It was not good for the kids that who's parents chose a nice area to live in so they would have those nicer schools available to them.
 and what it ended up doing was bringing the grade point average for many schools down.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


not wanting your child to be bussed across the county to attend a crap school when a good school is within walking distance might just have a little more than racism in the equation.
 You think? What am I saying, you're a liberal, of course you don't think.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



In post Civil Rights America, there was still a lot of segregation

Communities would carve up community school districts in much the same way congressional districts are gerrymandered. A school district would be carved out to serve primarily black communities which enabled surrounding white communities to maintain all white schools

The courts did not buy it and ordered busing to ensure integration


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and you think it fair to bus a kid for an hour day when he has a school in walking distance to the house.
 I don't.


----------



## regent (Mar 18, 2016)

Should all schools get the same amount of money for education, or should wealthy people have better schools and poor people worse schools?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Those were the extreme cases which were trumpeted by Conservatives

What really happened was a school district would have four schools. One would be made up of rich white kids, two would be working class kids and the fourth would be black kids

When the courts asked why the schools were like that, the communities replied....that's just the way it worked out

The courts did not buy it and ordered busing until the districts were integrated


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


you know as well as I do that that is not how it worked.
 or were you not school age during those years that white kids were having their schools stolen from them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


What a typical far right drone comment, once again showing a far right reactionary can only be ideological and programmed, never able to use nuance and critical thinking.


----------



## Manchester (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



Their schools were not stolen

The courts merely told the lily white school districts that they were going to have to let everyone in


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Read some history and if you did you might be able to understand the reason behind why.
Not just US history but the history of the world
Regarding the enslavement and degradation of a class of people.




Maryland Patriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you.
The crying from the lily whites is sickening.



rightwinger said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.


no, how about, those parents that


Manchester said:


> Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.


how about the parents that sacrificed to put their kids into the best schools only to see those schools destroyed by those that had no interest in learning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.
> ...


 Prove your point with specifics.  We are talking about those schools affected by busing.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


I don't have to prove my point, I lived it. I know exactly what bullshit went down.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stephen Taylor, "Progressive Nativism: The Know-Nothing Party in Massachusetts"_Historical Journal of Massachusetts_ (2000) 28#2 pp 167-84



You can run, but you can't hide.


Progressives....the originators of the "Master Race" concept, the ones who advanced Eugenics, and who taught the Nazis.

Yup....you Progressives.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


No, you did not, and, no you don't.  You lost the right to use your cred a long time ago, just like PC.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The master race theory was proposed by carried out by *hard right conservatives*.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish pulled up their boots and went to work. Unlike a certain other faction that demand reparations,  have been given every opportunity to better themselves through affirmative action and other programs and STILL can't make anything of themselves.






To be fair, there was a difference.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



you really should stop lumping all people together based upon your bigotry. the reality is that segregation existed less than 50 years ago. and institutional racism still exists.

but you're a bigot, you'd rather talk about all black people when i'm guessing not a single person of color is your friend.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...








He's a douchebag, but I'm guessing not a single English teacher is your friend.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





"...you really should stop lumping all people together based upon your bigotry. the reality is that segregation existed less than 50 years ago."

And let's remember that the bigotry, segregation, and second-class citizenship was entirely fostered by the Democrat Party.
100%



1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenationlaw.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2.  1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’     Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
3.  Here are the lies we’re up against: the Washington Post lies outright, describing Senator William Fulbright as “a progressive on racial issues.”  Fulbright was a full-bore segregationist, voting against the 1957, 1960, 1964, and 1965 civil rights bills.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
4. And another lie from the Leftist press: "In a category by itself is the Nineteenth Amendment backing women’s suffrage, voted by Congress in 1919, a move Wilson and others promoted."                                    What can Obama expect from his last Congress?

It was the Republicans who wrestled women's suffrage from the Democrats....over their filibuster.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

And PC's attempt revise history yet again (more than 2,000 times in fact) collapses the readership into hysterical laughter.


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.
> ...



and how about kids whose parents sacrifice for them, help them achieve their best and those kids get shot for walking while black?


----------



## jillian (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...



nice cut and paste


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...




I notice you used a 'funny' emoticon for post #176....but you were wise enough not to deny any of the four items therein.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...






What's wrong with cut and paste?

Every fact provided via that method is accurate and true.

Aren't they.


Anytime you get up the courage to take on any of my posts.....be sure to let me know.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You consider THAT proof?

Never realized academic standards at Columbia are so low


.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 18, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland Patriot said:
> ...


Of course it was not.  The point was integration.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Pretty  diaphanous dodge.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2016)

Alliteration is awfully amusing.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Pretty lame reference


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and yet, you still didn't qualify to get in.
 That's really got to eat at you after a while.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Mar 18, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Why do you bother, they wont take it as a fact unless obama or Hillary blows it out their ass in the form of smoke signals


----------



## Manchester (Mar 19, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, those poor disadvantaged white kids.
> ...



The schools are provided by the state, they are owned by all tax payers.  If the elected government wishes to tear down the walls of apartheid that have been built up it can because they are THEIR schools and they have a democratic mandate from the people.  Of course some people like apartheid and will bitch about it, years later. Maybe even with technical arguments that don't on the surface appear racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I never could quite master that cut and paste stuff


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Cut and paste is supposed to support your opinion, not substitute for one


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



Those "good" schools were localized apartheid. School districts were drawn to keep out the colored. The courts didn't stand for it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




It's my mission!

Certainly true that the drones will never change their affiliations...even if they admit every truth.....but there are others that see how corrupt folks like Leftwinger are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No wonder....it requires a vast reservoir of knowledge, and being well read and well educated.
More importantly, you could never master that veracity stuff.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Another empty dodge....

You must be trying to portray the method as being a random selection of quotes, sources and linked material.....
...because you are a congenital liar.

But you know it is the result of a carefully constructed thesis leading to an undeniable conclusion.

As you have found.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your posts are at best, tedious 

Random deceptive quotes that do nothing to support your point of view.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I already said you are a congenital liar.....

...what made you imagine you had to prove it?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Everything you know about the Irish came off a Lucky Charms box

Why don't you cut and paste that?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Why would you say that?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Because if she can't cut and paste, she really can't form any opinion


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You might want to look up 'opinion.'


Or...you can continue to be a habitual liar.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








You're not making sense.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You don't have opinions......you post the opinions of others


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 21, 2016)

*01 The Irish in America: Long Journey Home: The Great Hunger - YouTube*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 31, 2018)

An interesting coda to this thread.....

*"Boston Mob Boss James ‘Whitey’ Bulger Murdered at West Virginia Prison*

Bulger, 89, was convicted in 2013 of being complicit in 11 murders in Massachusetts, Florida and Oklahoma.

His attorney, Hank Brennan, who tried to appeal Bulger’s life sentence all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court, declined comment pending notification by the Bureau of Prisons.

Bulger arrived at USP Hazelton yesterday. He was found unresponsive at 8:20 this morning, according to a statement from the Bureau of Prisons, which provided no other details.

“Life-saving measures were initiated immediately by responding staff. Mr. Bulger was subsequently pronounced dead by the Preston County Medical Examiner,” the statement said.

BOP notified the FBI and Bulger’s death is now under investigation,

“No staff or inmates were injured, and at no time was the public in danger,” BOP stressed.

The facility houses 1,277 maximum-security inmates and is located in Bruceton Mills.

The Herald reported last week he had been relocated from a penitentiary in Florida to one in Oklahoma, which often serves as a temporary stop for inmates in transit."
James 'Whitey' Bulger dead, had been moved to W. Va.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 31, 2018)

And equally interesting was this comment following the story of Bulger's death, from the Morning Insurrection:


"Assuming anyone in the FBI can conduct a valid investigation involving Mr. Bolger, they need to ask the question : “Who the HELL made the decision to put him in with the general population?”.

“And how much did their bank account grow recently?”

*Considering how many FBI agents were complicit with his crimes – and how many from the Boston office (cough -Mueller- cough*) who SHOULD have known pled ignorance/incompetence when it came to tracking interaction with this high-profile “informant”, perhaps this is one instance where US Marshals should be given jurisdiction, rather than the FBI or Corrections Officers?"



FBI officer went to prison for aiding Bulger's criminal accomplishments.....

*"John Joseph Connolly Jr.* (born August 1, 1940)[2] is a former FBI agent who was convicted of racketeering, obstruction of justice and murder charges stemming from his relationship with James "Whitey" Bulger, Steve Flemmi, and the Winter Hill Gang." John Connolly (FBI) - Wikipedia


....Mueller????


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Today, in consideration of Saint Patrick's Day, a look at the journey of the Irish in America.
> 
> *The Irish were the first ethnic minority in American cities,* and their history shows the classic pattern of new comers to the urban economy, and society. Starting at the very bottom of the urban occupational ladder, with the men as laborers and the woman as maids. Housing was far worse than urban slums today.                                                                                                                               Thomas Sowell, "Ethnic America," chapter one.
> 
> ...


That's why we Irish started our own communities


----------

